# 50th Anniversary



## Ping898 (Nov 16, 2006)

With a couple celebrating their 50th anniversary at the churches marriage marathon, the minister asked Brother Ralph to take a few minutes and share some insight into how he managed to live with the same woman all these years. The husband replied to the audience, "Well, I treated her with respect, spent money on her, but mostly I took her traveling on special occasions."
The minister inquired trips to where?
"For our 25th anniversary, I took her to Beijing, China. "The minister then said, "What a terrific example you are to all husbands Ralph, please tell the audience what you're going to do for your wife on your 50th anniversary?"
Brother Ralph: "I'm going to go get her."


----------



## Kacey (Nov 16, 2006)

_gggrrroooaaannn_....


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 17, 2006)

Kacey said:


> _gggrrroooaaannn_....


 
I never said it was a good joke


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 17, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 21, 2006)

My wife likes china...


----------

